
Financial Times acquires London-based developer of its HTML5 web app - FluidDjango
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2012/01/05/ft-buys-assanka-the-developer-of-its-html5-web-app/
======
kai-zer
Great news. The FT mobile app is really well put together. The whole reason
why they created it to begin with was to get around Apple's percentage cut of
subscription revenue from apps on the App Store.

The FT site is a true example that non-native apps can still be excellent.

